# Phrag. Cuzco Blood 'Twin Sisters' AM/AOS



## tomkalina (Apr 16, 2019)

(Mem. Dick Clements x humboldtii) - One of the nicest red complex Phrag. Hybrids around. 
Photo was taken just before we packed up to go to the MOS show in Madison Heights, MI.


----------



## Ray (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 16, 2019)

Hoping for an FCC?


----------



## abax (Apr 16, 2019)

I love it! Those petals are splendid and the color
ain't bad neither.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2019)

wow colour


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 18, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> View attachment 15139
> 
> 
> (Mem. Dick Clements x humboldtii) - One of the nicest red complex Phrag. Hybrids around.



definitely agree with that sentiment... any chance you are thinking about a remake? ;-)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 18, 2019)

Rich,

We sent two seed pods of Phrag. Cuzco Blood (MDC x humboldtii) to the lab about a month ago, but no germination yet. Also sent in a pod of Phrag. (humboldtii x Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS)last week which should give us a similar result.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 19, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> View attachment 15139
> 
> 
> (Mem. Dick Clements x humboldtii) - One of the nicest red complex Phrag. Hybrids around.
> Photo was taken just before we packed up to go to the MOS show in Madison Heights, MI.



I love the species... but this is a stunning pillar of fire! Wow.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow!!!! A very interesting cross!


----------



## grubea (Apr 19, 2019)

I really like the dark color!!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 20, 2019)

I really like that one!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 22, 2019)

Love it Tom!
I'll take one!


----------

